# columbian gold temperment



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 22, 2009)

those of you that have a gold columbian,what can you tell me about them "taming down" i know people say they are more difficult than the argentine b&W. Does anyone have a tame gold tegu? if so I would like to hear about your expierience ( how old was he when you obtained him, how often you handle him, ect.) also I have read that columbians dont hibernate.Im sure thats true but do they slow down at all or are they "full blast "all year?


----------



## whoru (Aug 23, 2009)

mine gose fuul blast all year i hvae had her for 10 months she still is as crazy as ever i try to interact with her everyday but i have had no luck with her.. here r some pics of her... but there r ppl on her who have tamed there columbians so i beleive it can be done i also think it has a lot to do with the animal an its personality


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/Teguforsale?authkey=Gv1sRgCJjc-9iYk5q3rAE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/Te ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 23, 2009)

i had a colombian gold that i had got as a baby ill say maybe about no more than a foot and at first he was all over the place so i didnt stress handeling him...i would feed him by putting a bowl in his enclosure and let him eat on his own and after about 2 weeks i would reach in and put my hand in and leave it there till he came to me and i kept on with that routine and before i knew it i would just reach in and take him out...and he was just as tame as my argentine...so there is hope :-D you just have to really put in the time and effort and itll payoff....


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 23, 2009)

It takes time!!! You just have to be calm and don't get mad if he doesn't do what you want him to right away. Good luck.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 25, 2009)

> . here r some pics of her...


real nice looking tegu. i realy like the gold color. im thinking about getting one. ive read they are smaller than argentine b&w tegus (about 3 foot max) is this true?


----------



## whoru (Aug 26, 2009)

YES THEY DO STAY SMALLER MINE IS ACUTALLY FOR SALE IF U R INTERRESTED


----------

